# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Deca From Moldova Real Or Fake????

## tuttoperte

hello this deca its real or fake its from balkan help me thank's

----------


## tuttoperte

ciaooooooo

----------


## tuttoperte

sorry this pics is from BP.... 
this pics its from new labs from MOLDOVA

----------


## CYP400

both are ugl and that means no names at all nor names on labels, read the rules!!!

----------


## darr

The deca made by b***** is gud to go! a few friends of mine are running a few of that labs compounds makin nice gains.

----------


## ZiOh6

bp is good stuff.

----------


## sharmahonda

i have tried test c from that lab was worth it

----------


## Big

: Welcome2: 


> i have tried test c from that lab was worth it

----------

